# half hitch tackle rods



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

I was at Half Hitch in Panama City over the summer they had some of there brand kingfish/cobia rods..I wanna get one of there 8' rods for fishing the piers ,when I get back up there , would a Spheros be a good pick for that if so what size should I get..
Would the 18000 be to big or should I go with the 8000 ? Should I use #20 mono ? I'm pretty much a amatuer when it comes to fishing up there for cobia and kings..
Thanks in advanced.

_John_


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh boy :redface: Sorry mods I posted this in the wrong section.Could you move it please.:redface:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The 18000 would be wayyyyy too big. I have the 12000 and it is over kill as well. I'd suggest getting an 8000 and spooling it up with 15lb test.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 20, 2010)

emanuel said:


> The 18000 would be wayyyyy too big. I have the 12000 and it is over kill as well. I'd suggest getting an 8000 and spooling it up with 15lb test.


I agree for Kings. I think I would spool up either 25 or 30 lb. for Cobia though.


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys..


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Spheros*

6000/8000 would be ok" for cobia to 30lbs. as far as KIng's they can smoke the line off a reel in about 10 seconds in this case i would opt for the 12000 

Its always better to be prepaired- good to have it and not need than to need and not have.

I have been spooled more than a couple times. It really sucks when you just start fishing on a perfect day, have your ducks in a row with plenty of Bait.....then bam your (go-to rig) gets spooled your dead in the water.

Never fails, you get geared back up and the bite is gone


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've caught numerous kings off the pier on a 5000 sized reel, not really that hard. A 12000 Spheros is very heavy and it's overkill. I caught a 100lb tarpon on one last year and even that was not much of a challenge. A 6000 or 8000 Spheros full of 15lb mono is fine for kings, switch to 50lb PP for throwing jigs to cobia.


----------

